

Duda: Web Services Framework in C, to rivalize Node.js - hermanjunge
http://blog.monkey-project.com/2012/03/13/duda-web-services-framework-for-monkey/

======
robwgibbons
At first I thought, "Yeah, but who the hell would want to write web apps in
C???" Then I thought, "Oh yeah, people who want high-scalability at the cost
of readability."

And then I realized, "Oh my god, it's Node.js all over again!"

But seriously, looks cool.

